# Southern Ireland Ladies undergoing treatment - MED1 form



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning Ladies

I'm sure most of you know this already, but just to give u some up-to-date news on the MED1 form especially if your considering treatment abroad, I (and hubby) just had IVF treatment in Glasgow in October and I submitted a MED1 form to the revenue around 3 weeks ago... we got a cheque in the post yesterday for the full 20% tax rebate! 

I didn't include any receipts (as stated on the forms) but did include EVERYTHING (and i mean everything... right down to taxis from the airport etc) when calculating the overall cost of treatment. On the advice of my hubby we took the average sterling rate from each week there was a payment to try and make it as accurate as possibe when dealing with multiple currencies, and we can then prove where we got the rate from if they come looking for the receipts/figures in the future!.

For us anyways this actually brought the cost of treatment abroad a bit more in line with having treatment here, even though it was worth every penny (i am now almost 19 weeks pregnant), it might make the decision to attend a clinic outside Ireland a bit easier. 

Just another small note... as far as I can see you can actually submit a MED1 form in the current year if you had treatment early etc, but I don't think you'll get a tax rebate (i.e. lump sum back), i think they will adjust your tax credits instead for the rest of the year....

Hope that helps with a wee bit of positive financial news in these tough times!

D


----------



## Mammy86 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for that Dandigirl, Ive mine sent off 2 weeks now so hopefully will get it back with a nice fat cheque soon


----------

